# Iverson



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

What do you guys think of A.I.? I like him alot. He is no doubt on of the best right now. I do have things i dislike about him. He cries to the refs alot. I know other ppl do to but what can i say. Sometimes he can be foolish. I was embaressed when SportsCenter showd Snow passing the ball to someone else and Iverson jumping up and down in anger.:upset: I think the media picks on him to much. F* the media. Leave him alone.:grinning:


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*well......*

What else is the media there to do. Iverson does whine alot. He deserves some of it, a lot of times i m glad he is on our team. He is a reat player at what he does. Plain and Simple.


----------



## Baggs10 (Jun 13, 2002)

*AI is the man*

OK yes he does whine to the refs about no calls and yes he get's pissed when the ball should go to him and it doesn't. But would you rather have kieth van horn on your squad who could give a rat's *** who takes the big shot!

AI shows no fear when he goes to the hole. true he shoots alot of free throws, but he definately get's dissed when he is hit on the arm while shooting jumpers. (AI and ray allen both kick there legs out when shooting jumpers, but AI rarely gets the call. He is abused even when shooting three pointers. He is a big time player that deserves to be at the line 15-20 times a game.

Again, let's stop *****in about practice. AI comes to play everyday and gives 120% every game. He never takes a game off. He plays hurt all year long. HE IS THE HEART OF OUR TEAM! He wanst to win and is not ashamed to let people know. And lastly, I would rather lose a game playin full speed, giving 120% and shooting 35x's a game.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: AI is the man*



> Originally posted by *Baggs10 *
> OK yes he does whine to the refs about no calls and yes he get's pissed when the ball should go to him and it doesn't.
> 
> AI shows no fear when he goes to the hole. true he shoots alot of free throws, but he definately get's dissed when he is hit on the arm while shooting jumpers.
> ...


I agree with some of the things you are saying but lets break this down. He gets pissed when someone else is passed the ball. THat is plain and simple letting you know he is a selfish player.
Why shouldnt we complain about his practice habits. We as fans put our hard earned money into seeing a finished product and by him not going to practice is not giving us a finished product. The team doesnt know how to play with him, when he gets in to the games everything runs through him. He dont practice so plays cant be drawn up. by the way shooting 38.8% is not acceptable PERIOD


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*overall..........*

from Iverson we have established several things. He does have a heart and does want to win. But we don't know if he really does all that he can to make himself win. By not showing up to practice, not only is that bad for yourself, but it really is a bad example for the younger players on the team. If he would attend practice, the chemistry would most defintely be better. Maybe if he was at practice, the plays would flow mroe smoothly and he would have better scoring oppurtunites thus increasing his shooting percentage. And he is selfish, he wants the ball every possesion, and that is good to be confident, but to express this verbally and show disgust in your teamates is disrespectful to them. They are working their @$$e$ off to give you an oppurunity to score 80% of the time, and that other 20% you are whining because your not getting the ball. Thats jsut got to stop, show some decency and accept the game invovles teamwork.


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

I thought he only missed like 2 practices. Whats 2 practices? That doesn't eliminate the 600 other practices.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*whoa, whoa whoa................*

The other 600 practices? We are talking about he missed 3,4, or 5 practices in a year/season. How many days do you think the team gets in a year to practice. You have 82 games, plus exhibition games, plus non stop travel. SO every practice counts. 

Plus do you see Kobe, T-Mac, or Tim Duncan saying that 2 practices doesnt mean anything. From the past we can look at the players who have done such foolish things as oversleep and miss practice. DOes Isiah Rider ring a bell. He was thought out to be a superstar ( though not as much as iverson) and missing practices ruined his entire career. SO yes it does mean something, and you can't give exceptons to certain practices. If 2 practices and the other 600 are what matter, why not have 600 practices instead of 602 ( im not saying there were 600 practices, im giving an example.)


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *CrazyIverson *
> I thought he only missed like 2 practices. Whats 2 practices? That doesn't eliminate the 600 other practices.


Remember what Larry Brown said at that Press Conference. He said "PRACTICE" more times then he was there and he said practice 17 times. So that is telling me that he is very non-comitted to winning. Not to compare him to anyone else but the best never stop trying to get better. did you hear Kobe's comment. "After they won some of their guys were back lifting and practicing after they won the championship. AI will NEVER do such a thing.


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

600 practices:laugh: funny me. I was just giving an example too. I agree Beez. I think if A.I. won a championship then he would be to laid back the next season and wouldn't try as hard.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Weather u LOVE him or HATE him Ivy is AWESOME,which gives him the POWER to do whatever he wants!

I like him!!!!!!!:upset:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> Weather u LOVE him or HATE him Ivy is AWESOME,which gives him the POWER to do whatever he wants!
> 
> I like him!!!!!!!:upset:


But as a heat fan you dont have to put up with his attitude toward practice and his 39% shooting


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Iverson has all the skills to take his team to a championship, it just a matter of time.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*well......*

You can say that about many players, lots of players have the skills to bring their team to a championship. But that time could be determined by how much they put into it. Iverson hasn't worked at practice so thats an excuse for us, I want to know that he tried his hardest and still came up short.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: well......*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> I want to know that he tried his hardest and still came up short.


That sure does seem to be the case with his wife. he must be coming up short. ANyway I have heard encouraging news that he has been working out over the summer. I dont know how treu that is but if that is the case then that would be huge. He should start from this point in his career to emulate Isiah Thomas. He could really excel in that type of roll. knowing Iverson that wouldnt be beneficial to him because he would have to shoot 20 times a game against 30 times and you know he needs his 30 shots.:sigh:


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*lol*

good call

I hope he is really trying to come back and show those reporters wrong, they should just give him the MVP (riiiiiight) he is an unpredicatable player but if he turned his role to that of Isiah it would be awesome he could really do a job if he did that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2002)

I think he might be going to jail:uhoh: 
Threatening some dude with a gun after breakign into his apartment 
Bad AI
BAD!!!


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

hes not going to jail, i heard the story he will get off , and hell be fine, athletes get away with alot even if they are under a micrscope


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

*Iverson is going to get arrested!*

I was watching Fox Sports Net and the police got a warrant for Iversons arrest. He forced his way into someones apartment while holding a handgun in his hand. 

Oh **** the sixers are in trouble!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Iverson is going to get arrested!*



> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> I was watching Fox Sports Net and the police got a warrant for Iversons arrest. He forced his way into someones apartment while holding a handgun in his hand.
> 
> Oh **** the sixers are in trouble!


if its true it wont matter he wont serve any jail time. He is always getting himself into things. Oh well:sigh:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

http://msn.espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0710/1403932.html


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*not to mention.......*

its his4th fellony.


----------



## 3 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Nothing will happen to AI*

Attornys are talking about it

He went looking for his wife, nobody got hurt. 
They can't prove he even had a gun.

Jones (the guy that made the 911 call) said that after looking at the situation, he didn't feel his life was in danger. A gun was NEVER pulled on him (the prosecuter said that today)

This won't go to trial.... he'll be jailed for prolly a day or two on Tuesday... but there is just no case here.

Well, just wanted to post this....

by the way, whats up 

:uhoh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jones is just looking for a few $$$. After he gets paid, the charges will be dropped and everything will be back to normal.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

AI is a punk, a dog, a mutt. (So is his wife, by the way). AI almost proved he was a total team player in 2001. People b*tch about Kobe, but hey, I'd much rather have someone with Kobe's attitude than AI's. Kobe may come across as cocky, but all he wants to do is get better. He has taken the innocent climb, according to Pat Riley. AI, according to Pat Riley's book, has The Disease of Me. AI doesn't think practice is important when in reality it is the most important part of the game. Being prepared is what it is all about...and then this punk does what he does with that gun. Ya know the saying, ya can take them out of the ghetto, but you can't take the ghetto out of them, and it is true. Not everyone from ghettos and slums are like that, in fact, a lot aren't. But when you give someone, who was previously poor, millions of dollars, their personality starts to get a little messed up...it turns into what AI has become, a primetime thug...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

What did he do with that gun? No one knows. Lets not make assumptions before we know the facts.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm not saying he used the gun. He had it on him as he barged into someone's house. I'm making assumptions but the whole world is, that is the entire point of having a trial. He was charged, not convicted. When someone is charged with a crime, it is our right to make assumptions as long as they are technically innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

How is it our right? We don't have the same information that the defense/prosecution has. We don't know everything. All we know is what they tell us. He barged into his cousin's house, not a stranger's and his cousin called 911 ten hours later. HMMMMMM. He wants money........


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

First Amendment, brother. Can say whatever we want. Fifth, don't hafta' say nuthin'...we got a lot of rights in America, sometimes I think too much...

From what I've heard on every source on this story is that he had a gun, illegally. Stating that doesn't mean I'm jumping the gun, no pun intended.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL, I know we have first amendment rights and we can say whatever we want. That isn't the point. The point is that you have no grounds for your assumptions because you are completely ignorant of the facts of this case.

Now you try to change your story? You didn't just say he had a gun. You basically said that he was a thug and you assumed he was guilty by saying how you can't take the hood out of him. Having a gun is bad, but for you to make those other statements without even knowing the basic facts of what went on in that house, is not wise.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeah, I said you couldn’t take the hood out of them basically because he had possession of a gun illegally. Regardless if he used it or not, (which I wasn't about to say because that was undisclosed) he still had the thug in him. Drugs, guns, allegations, charges, trespassing, come on...

Unlike many other players, AI hasn't proved to me that his second chance was worth it. When you give thugs millions of dollars, they don't know what to do with it, so thugs like Iverson go out and blow it up their nose, and buy guns illegally, and when their wife isn't home, they go to a cousin's house, barge in, and make a scene. That may or may not have happened. My point is, I wouldn't be surprised. The entire country is making allegations and everyone is assuming something, so when I do it, please don't tell me to stop...


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

As much as I like Iverson, he has an ego problem, a major one, I still don't know when he got away with the practicing problem. Every other player in the league practices, and has no problem with it. Vince Carter is working harder than ever now, and it will probably pay off. But Iverson has had a rough time lately, maybe it's just that. We'll have to give him some time I guess.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *STING *
> As much as I like Iverson, he has an ego problem, a major one, I still don't know when he got away with the practicing problem. Every other player in the league practices, and has no problem with it. Vince Carter is working harder than ever now, and it will probably pay off. But Iverson has had a rough time lately, maybe it's just that. We'll have to give him some time I guess.


You hit it right on the head.


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

YEAH NOBODY KNOWS WHAT REALLY HAPPENED. THE GUY WHO HE BUSTED IN ON, SAID HE SAW A GUN ON IVERSON AND IVERSON THREATENED HIM. SO WHAT.....IVERSON DIDN'T PULL OUT HIM, AND HE NEVER POINTED AT HIM. THE ONLY CHARGES HE COULD GET IS BREAKING AND ENTERING AND POSSESION OF A FIREARM.....HE WILL PAY THE FINE OR STAY A DAY OR TWO IN JAIL AND IT WILL BE OVER WITH.


----------



## FreeAirtime (Jun 20, 2002)

Iverson will get out of breaking and entering because it was a building owned by his cousin, and his lawyer is going to figure a way to get that to be ok. As for firearm possesion, they have yet to find the gun, so right now its two guys words who waited half a day to report the crime against two guys words who have a very very expensive lawyer. Iverson won't spend a day in jail. He probably has a better chance of not getting convicted of anything.


----------

